# Brother MFC665cw Maintenance Codes



## rhemsher (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello...new user here!

I'm having trouble with a new/demo unit now stating "NO Cartridge" (cyan,magenta,yellow).

When the store salesman first installed new from the box cartridges, the machine seemed to "initialize". 

The LCD indicated "Full" on ALL cartridges. After transporting the unit home and plugging it in ...all I can get out of it now is the above.

Brother support indicates that the machine did not initialize correctly.

I know I can go into the maintenance mode by holding down the menu key while powering the machine on. I was able to view several of the parameters and print several reports (B&W only).

Does anyone have the list of maint. codes/commands for the MFC665CW?

Anyone have any suggestions to get the machine to recognize the (3) color cartridges [BTW it sees the black cart.]?

Anyone know how to re-initialize the machine?...set it back to factory new parameters?


Thanx,


Ray


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try pulling the cartridges and putting them back in and see if it helps.
see this

you might be able to find the codes here


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

remove catridges. unplug machine. plug back let it start and then put them back. 

open the cover and check your display it should tell you wich one to change.

if you want to reset the machine call the brother tech support line. its free and they will run you through.


----------

